# 3/05 Rocky River



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Fishing was decent today on the Rocky. Fished from 11am to 2:30pm. I saw a number of fish caught from the Animal Shelter up to Rockcliff. Very good flow to found in all areas and still very good water clarity! Good luck out there, its probably going to be a mad house out there, cause as I was preparing to pack it up...lots of folks pulling in and others looking for spots to fit in at. Heres my catch of the day!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish!!!


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

"Good luck out there, its probably going to be a mad house out there"

I wonder why?


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

MOS, don't start! If you don't agree, oh well...don't read and don't go...sit at home for all I care. Just don't rain on my parade and post that crap in my thread.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Get Fish said:


> MOS, don't start! If you don't agree, oh well...don't read and don't go...sit at home for all I care. Just don't rain on my parade and post that crap in my thread.


Posting pictures like that and giving out locations are the reason why the next day the spot is packed. Some of you guys love to learn the hard way. BTW, It's a public forum, so deal with it............


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats my point! Its a public forum, which is here to help folks. It doesn't matter if I post a good report or not folks are going to come down there and fish regardless. Instead if being negative, try being a positive contributor to this site.


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

master of steel said:


> It's a public forum, so deal with it............


Yeah without his post you'd have the river to yourself. As you said, it's a public forum so deal with it.........

Congrats on a nice fish. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

Get Fish said:


> Fishing was decent today on the Rocky. Fished from 11am to 2:30pm. I saw a number of fish caught from the Animal Shelter up to Rockcliff. Very good flow to found in all areas and still very good water clarity! Good luck out there, its probably going to be a mad house out there, cause as I was preparing to pack it up...lots of folks pulling in and others looking for spots to fit in at. Heres my catch of the day!


Nice looking fish. Good job!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Get Fish
You realy should watch your photos thou that looks like a real secret spot that no one has ever fished lol. Nice fish, keep up the good work and your posts. I will read them and appriciate them.


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yea Ken whyd you post a picture of that foresaken hole!!!! Hahah. 
Nice fish!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice Fish!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

NICE FISH! I dont know if ppl play dumb but alot of ppl I ask down there have never even heard of OGF! stop the whining and the BS! If a guy wants to post pics WHO CARES! it seems like I am one of the only ppl on here who reports his catches. OH MY GOD IS THAT THE SPOT THEY CALL THE PIPES???? I always wondered lmfao.....sorry had to vent


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That must be a secret spot since nobody is around him!  Wish I could get some GPS numbers so me and my five friends could find that place.
Nice fish Ken. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

just started steelin last year never fished the rock, but now i want to. mainly just to piss in MOS favorite hole for catchin fish. oh an by the way i might even take a picture of it and post it on this site.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

master of steel said:


> Posting pictures like that and giving out locations are the reason why the next day the spot is packed. Some of you guys love to learn the hard way. BTW, It's a public forum, so deal with it............


Its also a public river!!!!! And everyone and there brother knows of the pipes, its the matter who can wake up first and get down to the good standing spots..... Learn how to fish a pressured hole and you wouldnt have a problem with the photo!!!! That spot fishes the same as rockcliff, morley, the fields, cedarpoint, rt.90 and a crap load of others,,,, its Rocky River, not some private property on the conny or ash!!!!!! Give it a rest MOS with people posting photos with crap in the background!!!!! You have never started a thread, you have 28 post and (half of them are sarcasim) and the last one until this one was in oct of last year and your going to come out of sleeping just to post about Ken (who is a member who goes out of his way to help others on this site catch walleye) posting a photo of the "secret pipes".... Im glad your name is the lease holder of Rocky River!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish Ken, is that in new york????? LOL Its almost walleye time!!!!


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

are you guys joking everyone and their mother knows that spot. Anywhere from the lake to a mile in is no secret. The rocky in general is an open book. Nice fish man i have seen some monsters pulled out of there.
PS thistubesforyou . the rocky is a beautiful river but the most crowded of the ohio rivers to fish. Good if you want to meet other fisherman not if you like to enjoy solitude and quality ohio steelheading. although if you walk upstream from the spots people are so sure are the only spots which hold fish there are plenty of chances to hook fish and enjoy nature without crossing lines. Fish on fellas I am tying em up now


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

SPOONFEEDER!!!! hahaha nice fish. Someones a little bitter they cant catch fish if guess.. lol I would think a "Master Of Steel" would have fun catching fish amongst some good co.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congrats, nice fish! 

I started at I-90 and got tired of snagging rocks so I moved to Rockcliff. Was out from 8:30-noon, with nothing. Might get back out tomorrow, we'll see what happens. 

Good luck fellas!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pipes??? Where are these "pipes" that everyone is talking about? Nice fish Ken. See you are getting better in the Rocky


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice fish man, Ive drifted that run a time or two. I think I was talking with you at Erie outfitters yesterday.

Keep posting pics! Ignore the haters.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice fish man - you look like you're havin' the time of your life...


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice fish there Ken...... and thank yo for the post..

Gald you got out...i was getting stir crazey in my ofice yesterday.....

I Plan on heading out and enjoying today.... soon as im done making my keilbasa and eggs...

PS the rest you of please dont fish in my spots...LOL

Frank


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like I need to find these Pipes! I'll start at the marina and work my up through the first riffle, stop and take a look around the animal shelter, then off to Rockcliff, Horse and Morley fords, etc.... lol If none of those areas don't pan out I'll just park at one of the probabaly 100 public parking spots and follow the beaten paths to the river... haha Someone complaining about the background of a picture bringing the crowds out to the Rocky River? I don't think so...


----------



## steelnuts (Aug 3, 2005)

RR Ray...is that u who lost the chromer in the tree hanging in the water yesterday?


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

Get Fish said:


> Fishing was decent today on the Rocky. Fished from 11am to 2:30pm. I saw a number of fish caught from the Animal Shelter up to Rockcliff. Very good flow to found in all areas and still very good water clarity! Good luck out there, its probably going to be a mad house out there, cause as I was preparing to pack it up...lots of folks pulling in and others looking for spots to fit in at. Heres my catch of the day!


nice fish. i went thurs to that exact spot and didnt ctch anything. it was my first time at the rocky and just popped in to random spots and that was one of them. good fish. ill have to try again i guess. lol


----------



## Huron River Dan (Oct 19, 2007)

My buddy and I fished the "V" yesterday, no fish but it sure was a beautiful day to be out fishing...Congrats on the fish...

Dan


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice fish!! Glad to see some nice steel and not frozen tribs. Did you catch that in Buffalo???  LOL. I guess the Master of Steel is more of a Masterbaiter..?!?! LOL. Dude, relaxe, every "secret" spot is someone else's secret spot, which means, no such thing as secret spots. Well, I have a secret spot for huge rainbows, it's in Montana. LMAO


----------



## Buckeyefly (Apr 28, 2007)

Get Fish- Thanks for posting an honest report of your day with a picture of your catch. Now people like myself and the guys I fish with, who live over 60 miles away have a good idea of the river conditions. Don't sweat that photo man. That spot is sooo public you can see it from outer space on Google Earth as plain as day. I think its even spot number 2 on the Ohio DNR steelhead map that anybody and their grandma can get a copy of.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice try MOS, but I'm afraid it's too late to reverse the ignorance. Sadly, most just don't get it and I'm not sure they ever will. The technology age has taken over and has forever...... NEVERMIND. 

I'm flashing back to the 80's to go fish the catwalk if you care to join me .

BTW: The fish have been on the move the past few days and don't rule out the fast water despite the cold temperatures.

Best Fishes,

C510I


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks for posting Ken
Ignore the naysayers.

I think the saying "stupid should hurt" applies to MOS

BTW: you must have posted other pictures somewhere because I was at the Rocky this morning and there were guys fishing from the Marina to Cedar Point


BwaaaaHaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

That spot a few years ago just downstream had a small dam the scoured a hole for 300 feet downstream. Fresh spawn would crush fish all day. That hole now can be a real challenge since they took the dam out. My favorite hole was just upstream and around the bend but it's been a while. Nice fish ken. Even with a tough bite that place is always nice to spend a few hours in.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice fish. Definitely getting the itch to make the drive up.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice fish!!!!! Maybe MOS can file a complaint with the cleveland metroparks for letting people fish in HIS river!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I moved out west...on the Pacific in California now and missing my steelies.

I've been on this site for years and it would be cool to "pop" back in from time to time to hear about your successes, without parade rainers.

Nice fish friend and I hope you catch a ton of steel this season.

All the best and good luck all OGFs....

Dock Time


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hey raleigh. was wonderin where you were at. nice place to be!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Dock Time said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I moved out west...on the Pacific in California now and missing my steelies.
> 
> ...


Head up to the Sequoias and drop a line up there....


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Damn, now everyone knows about the super secret animal shelter hole. And here I am thinking I had the whole rocky under wraps. The river literally has a bike path down its entire length guy. There are no secrets there. Screw the pressure, master the fish anyway. Or fish fish all those secret streams elsewhere.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The rocky is the one that flows through Cleveland right ?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yes...a little west....the cuyahoga is the onr that run s through downtown......


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to fish some unpressured water on the West branch of the Rocky
just c'mon South to the river between Medina and Valley City. Water is perfect color at this time. Gauranteed nobody around to bother you.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## mvidec84 (Sep 4, 2009)

As someone who has spent the last two winters freezing my a** off without catching a fish yet, i appreciate when someone posts some details that may help me actually catch one. I'm certainly not the type of person to go tax someone's hole, I like solitude out there.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Coot said:


> Thanks for posting Ken
> Ignore the naysayers.
> 
> I think the saying "stupid should hurt" applies to MOS
> ...




nice picture , I set it as the wallpaper on my computer


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> If you want to fish some unpressured water on the West branch of the Rocky
> just c'mon South to the river between Medina and Valley City. Water is perfect color at this time. Gauranteed nobody around to bother you.


Do good numbers of steelhead make it up that far ? The ODNR site says from lagoon dam to the lake , do they go up past the dam ?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've honestly never seen that spot before, but granted, I've only fished the rock a handful of times.. 

But the thing that gets me (in other "background included" photos, not this one since its apparently a well known spot) is, how in the hell am I going to identify your exact spot on who knows what river, from a few trees and a shoreline?! If I can, that must mean I'VE ALREADY BEEN THERE, right?! 


Nice catch though!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

nice Steelie man!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good fish! It is hard to believe that spot was kept quite for a while.. Been pressured for a while now though


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> Good fish! It is hard to believe that spot was kept quite for a while.. Been pressured for a while now though


Holy crap Nick, where you been hiding at?????


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

whjr15 said:


> I've honestly never seen that spot before, but granted, I've only fished the rock a handful of times..
> 
> But the thing that gets me (in other "background included" photos, not this one since its apparently a well known spot) is, how in the hell am I going to identify your exact spot on who knows what river, from a few trees and a shoreline?! If I can, that must mean I'VE ALREADY BEEN THERE, right?!
> 
> ...


Bingo What is a spot poacher gonna do, print out a picture and roam the bank until he finds the spot?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That means get over it and quit your cryin', its getting boring already...You're beatin a dead horse! In case anyone didn't understand smiley jargain! I'm outta here!


----------

